# Pain Managment Sacrococcygeal joint injection



## KimberlyLanier (Feb 11, 2009)

Could someone help me out with this procedure.

Dr. states that he did a Sacrococcygeal joint injection and he stated that it was not a Sacroiliac joint injection.

Op report reads.
Entry level was selected for the sacrococcygeal joint with fluoroscopic guidance.  Superficial tissues were anesthetized with lidocaine.  Utilizing a 1 1/2 inch 25 gauge needle, access to the sacrococcygeal joint was obtained.  Following negative aspiration fro blood or cerebrospinal fluid 3 ml of 1% lidocaine along with 40 mg of Kenalog was administered.

He is saying not 27096 so would I be right with using 64475?

Thanks 
Kimberly


----------



## mbort (Feb 11, 2009)

depending on his entry point, it could be 62311. 64475 is for the facets.


----------



## srswenson (Feb 11, 2009)

I have been told in compliance audits to use code 20605 - medium joint injection.  Hope this helps.


----------



## KimberlyLanier (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey MBORT,

It is saying that the entry point is the sacrococcygeal joint.  Would you know the correct code to use?

Thanks
Kim


----------



## KimberlyLanier (Feb 12, 2009)

*Sacrococcygeal joint injection*

Does anyone know for sure what procedure code to use for this procedure 20605 is for medium joint.

The entry point of the procedure was the sacrococcygeal area.

Please help.

Thanks
Kim


----------



## mbort (Feb 12, 2009)

20605 is the most appropriate


----------



## KimberlyLanier (Feb 12, 2009)

Mbort,

Even if it is the Sacrococcygeal joint I would use 20605 and not 20610, the DX is Sacral pian and Coccydynia and under the Encoder it does not refer to the Sacral joint????

Thanks again Kim


----------



## mbort (Feb 12, 2009)

yes 20605 not 20610


----------



## Ckolles (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a provider using 20610 for a sacrococcygeal injection.  Is this considered a large bursa or medium?  THe previous posts are from 2007 and I'm wondering if anyone has learned anything new on these injections.


----------



## elenamer (Nov 27, 2013)

*sacococcygeal injection*

I use 20605 (intermediate joint injection).:


----------

